# My Ride design is complete..........



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

This is my best frieds ride primmed and ready to paint.









Mor pics at this link, Yes it is a det...

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=24


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Damn that is quite the insane custom job on the rear.... :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i usually dont go for that stuff. but that is very nicely done. i approve


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Im not too fond of the rear, but DAAAMN!! That is probably the sickest 200sx I have _ever_ seen! All that custom pizzaz looks awesome! One of a kind styling. What color are you guys gonna put on it? You guys should do something 2 tone or something (I vote sunburst yellow and silver*). That nismo stitching it damn neat looking too.

Its gonna look so damn sweet cause its all molded.

WOOW!~!!!1!!one!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

(What is the middle dot on the trunk?)

*Something like this


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

Very Cool!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Butt Hurt said:


> Im not too fond of the rear, but DAAAMN!! That is probably the sickest 200sx I have _ever_ seen! All that custom pizzaz looks awesome! One of a kind styling. What color are you guys gonna put on it? You guys should do something 2 tone or something (I vote sunburst yellow and silver*). That nismo stitching it damn neat looking too.
> 
> Its gonna look so damn sweet cause its all molded.
> 
> ...


Why you didn't show that pic before I painted my car


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Is this car for fun and to look cool or is your friend wanting to enter it into shows and stuff? How many hours do you think has been put into it?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no CF lip kit?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

rear....................................eww. sorry.

the motor is nice though


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^Agreed but still not really my cup of tea... 

Good luck


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Like I said before this is a friends ride. We are going to be adding the lip spoiler in C/F putting on some new head lights and the C/F eyebrows. The eyebrows to the spoiler will determain the break in paint with the top black and bottom red. we are also going to be adding some black rims with a polished lip. When all is said and done it will be really clean....


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Whoa, that is a very very nice ride. The rear lights caught my eyes. In a way I'm not used to them as my car but in another way they look nice for being different....


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

NICE!!! Are those the same fenders you are making and selling?! Just wondering.


----------

